
Jeff Bezos evacuated off Galapagos for kidney stones - leak
http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/04/world/jeff-bezos-evacuated-galapagos/
======
mynameishere
_Galapagos: five stars. Kidney stones: zero stars_

Dammit Jeff. One is lowest number of stars. It's an arbitrary number. Anytime
you see a review that starts "I wish I could give this zero stars..." you know
you're dealing with a knucklehead.

~~~
kmfrk
If that were an actual Amazon review, he would base his entire review on the
shipping experience instead of the actual product.

------
nixgeek
If a US ambulance ride for 15 minutes costs $1,722 [1] then how much does
evacuation via an Ecuadorian navy helicopter and then a jet back to a US
hospital cost the insurer?

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/05/health/think-the-er-was-
ex...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/05/health/think-the-er-was-expensive-
look-at-the-ambulance-bill.html?_r=0)

~~~
scoot
He probably flew Prime Air.

~~~
JetSpiegel
He could just have waited for some other diseases to appear and they would
transport them for free!

------
cl8ton
Walk it off and resume work

------
RexRollman
I've had kidney stones and they were incredibly painful. I wouldn't wish them
on anyone.

------
MyNameIsMK
I wish Jeff a fast recovery. He is probably overworked and has a lot on his
mind. Get well soon!

------
drdeadringer
I was expecting either Bezos or medical treatment to be delivered by Amazon's
drones.

